# Boat buying from private party



## coyotebgone (May 15, 2017)

Does this sound weird, did to me.  I backed out of the deal. 

I negotiated on a boat from a private party, that lives 5 hours from me.  I went to the bank and got everything approved and ready to write the check.  

Then: 
1.  The boat was two years older than initially stated. 
2.  The paperwork was in the previous persons name, not the person I negotiated with. 
3.  Kept demanding cash only. Not a verifiable bank check. 
4.  Then after he got a picture of the bank check, he reduced the price on the boat on Craigslist and left it posted for sale. 

Sounds dirty to me.


----------



## rayjay (May 15, 2017)

I would never buy a boat from a flipper. Never .


----------



## Redbow (May 15, 2017)

I would not have walked away from that man and someone else's boat. I would have ran as fast as I could..IMO you made the right choice..


----------



## Grub Master (May 15, 2017)

Good Choice
What type of boat are you looking for?
I have a friend that has a ski boat for sale.


----------



## cr00241 (May 15, 2017)

You did the right thing. I was truck shopping a few weeks back and had the same thing happen to me. All looked good until I saw the title was in another persons name and not his. So everything he told me was a lie because he hasn't owned the truck long. I would never trust a flipper, they are only trying to make a quick buck and know nothing usually about the maintenance and condition of the item.


----------



## coyotebgone (May 16, 2017)

I bought a G3 1656 jet  from the nicest couple in Rome Ga.  The boat is in amazing condition.  Even came with the prop foot for the outboard.  

A lot better experience.


----------



## bucktail (May 16, 2017)

Everything on Craigslist should be considered guilty until proven innocent. I've walked from some deals and met some great honest folks. Bought my ski boat off Craigslist turned out to be a great guy with an honest deal. But didn't change that I went into the deal thinking it was a scam.


----------



## dixiejacket (May 24, 2017)

*Boat*

Sold a truck on another site to a member here for $450.  He said he was going to use it to commute back and forth to work.  Drove it from my house to Newnan, about 30 miles or so.  That night it was posted here for $1200.  I have no problem with that as I got what I asked  but he advertised it as "reliable" a "real gas sipper", etc., etc.  Things he couldn't possibly know. To top it all off, he has some reference to his Christianity in his moniker.  Learned my lesson then to investigate these people before buying or selling.  Never deal with a flipper!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jun 21, 2017)

Bought a used boat at bass pro shops. It was still registered to the original owner. It took a little effort. It finally got all the paperwork done but with no help f ok bass pro. I'm not knocking bass pro just telling you it was not a deal breaker for me.  Bass pro just sold it to me as is and it was my job to do the rest.


----------

